# A poem I wrote. Please read and discuss :)



## Spirit Freeman (Jun 29, 2017)

Do you see what I see?
The Absolute zombification of a nation?
Relying on corporations for salvation?
If you don't comply they want to prescribe you medications?
Your the problem, not them, work and have some patience.
Save up money and prepare for the currency's inflation.
They create more jobs to aid in economic stimulation. 
I am here to tell you that your worth transcends a dollar sign. 
You can do anything you want if you just use your mind. 
Violence is not the answer to destroying this system.
Resisting and non-compliance is what will get them. 
They tax us to fund wars and genocide around the world. 
The truth is that every dollar you pay in taxes can be used to kill little boys and girls. 
But it is out of sight out of mind for most of the people.
Always hoping somebody else will come and destroy this evil.
But this is a fallacy, simply a reaction to fear.
We must stand up if change is to appear.
We are representatives of God on this Earth.
And we must decide our very own worth.
Prison is the threat hanging over everyone's head.
And some even say they would rather be dead.
If you don't comply you could be facing a gun.
And when those steel doors shut behind you it will seem as though the system has won.
I can say that I have been there for a total of 6 years.
A lot of my life spent in oppression and tears.
The things that I've done I cannot say I'm proud of.
But I am grateful for the experiences and where they came out of.
I've felt the cold steel of cuffs as my freedom was taken away. 
I've been in places where I could not see the light of day. 
But it was in these places that I found Inner Light. 
I vowed to stand tall and always to fight. 
I studied every major religion, even practiced a few.
I prayed in mosques and sat in the pews. The god religion teaches always seemed so distant. 
But once I looked within the connection was instant. 
Enough about religion, philosophy, and the like. 
I'm simply trying to motivate you to stand up and fight. 
Reform will not solve the problems at hand, 
Revolution is needed for the change we demand. 
We can recreate this world if we just stand together, 
we can protect each other no matter the weather. 
Unity is key in a system of Separation, 
we must face the enemy regardless of condemnation. 
Democracy is broken in the age of the internet.
Where our opinions are swayed based on who pays the biggest reps. 
Let me explain this a bit without Poetics. If the Democratic party, for example, pays x amount of TV networks to propagate their agenda then you will subconsciously decide that Democrats are the answer before the election even occurs. It is all about who gets the most air time. The two party system is broken. It simply does not work. It is all about psychology. Your real opinions do not matter. What would you want to do if money was no object? If you did not have to work? We can create a different world, but we must come together. If you disagree, let's talk. If you agree, let's talk. Please share this. We the people have the power. Let's utilize it.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this. Cells are depressing, im glad you got through all that time. Heres to sunlight and freedom and taking down the system


----------

